# New release



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

Wanting to get sweet spot ll,first back tension.Any advice


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

When shooting BT you will need your DL close to perfect as possible. Your form will need some tweeking, since you won't be able to control your actions after the release goes off. At least if you were a control puncher befor. 
Draw to full draw , come to anchor, push safety off, aim & pull thru. BAM another X.


----------



## IAFFmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL thats some sweet words right there. Dude that got me excited and I'm not even shooting right now. I love the BAM! lol good advice.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

If you find it difficult to get the release to go off you may not have proper back tension. I find a consious cocking of my shoulder blades just after taking the safety off is a big help to having proper back tension. All of this is related to having proper draw length already established.

RT


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

B e p a t i e n t !


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dont break your nose......BAM...


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

mike 66 said:


> dont break your nose......BAM...


You won't break your nose, it has a safety. Just don't forget to reset the safety after the shot or it can get ugly fast.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try it before you buy it.....:shade:


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

*hoyt katera, carter realease, easton fmjs*

Before i started shooting bt i shot my hunting release bt style. i shoot acarter just b cuz, thumb trigger. simply wrap thum around trigger, push pull. after doin this for a spell with the confidence an security of a trigger, when i switched to my 'just b cuz' bt realease, it was all gravy. just b sure to have same spring tension settings on each realease.


----------

